# Funniest thing seen in game.



## Viscount Vash (Jan 3, 2007)

EDITED; because Don Mondo's question (below) showed it did'nt make proper sense  .

Whats the funniest thing you have seen happen in a game.


For me it was my Cultist coven over the course of three turns,
19 of them with Melta bombs running straight at a mates Predator Anihilator, getting shot on the way, charging it, blowing it to kingdom come, causing a 6" explosion killing most of what was left of them, failing their leadership test and then spending the rest of the game running straight back the way they came.


----------



## don_mondo (Jan 28, 2007)

Viscount Vash said:


> Whats the funniest thing you have seen happen in a game.
> 
> 
> For me it was my Cultist coven,
> 19 of them with Melta bombs running straight at a mates Predator Anihilator, getting shot on the way, charging it, blowing it to kingdom come, causing a 6" explosion killing most of what was left of them, failing their leadership test and then spending the rest of the game running straight back the way they came.


Why would they take a leadership test from the losses incurred from teh explosion?


----------



## blkdymnd (Jan 1, 2007)

Mine was against myself a few years ago. I was playing my Demonhunters/Imperial Guard force in a tournament. Playing against a Salamanders army. I had 2 squads of Stormtroopers in CC with his Terminator squad, I believe he had about 5 left. His command squad was alone after beating down one of my Armored Fist squads. 

I call down my Orbital Strike hoping to hit his command squad or another squad that was close by. I way overshot on the deviation roll and literally pinpointed the Terminator/Stormtrooper melee. Decimated both squads of my Stormtroopers and his Terminators made thier invulnerable saves. So it basically vaporised what i had there and left his Terminators wondering where everyone went, "all we saw was a bright light and they were gone!" The game went downhill from there


----------



## hephesto (Feb 24, 2007)

This is way back during the previous edition of the chaos codex.

Some guy used doomrider against me, he spend 2 turns positioning his summoning unit perfectly. Then Doomrider arrived, charged, got stuck if difficult terrain and disappeared the same turn.

150 points gone in less then 5 minutes :lol:


----------



## TYRANIDS (Dec 31, 2006)

mine was i was teaming with this guy and he started with his 40 or so gaurdians on the top of a 4 story building then decides to jump off fails every save and we had to start again cause he cried

second funniest was when my hive tyrant was shot at by 23 lascannons and passed every 6+ invuerable but failed every normal save he suffered from heavy bolters


----------



## the cabbage (Dec 29, 2006)

TYRANIDS said:


> second funniest was when my hive tyrant was shot at by 23 lascannons and passed every 6+ invuerable


How many points does it take to get 23 Las - cannons?

And do you realise that, if they all hit and wounded, it is 789730223053602816 to 1 chance of doing that! For the brits on the board that is 56 billion times less likely than winning the national lottery!!

I know I know mathhammer, just bored at my desk.

Mine would be my own commander overheating three times with a plasma pistol killing himself!!


----------



## Warboss Dakka (Jan 1, 2007)

Funniest thing that ever happend to my opponent was when I charged a last lone scout into his Warboss and Retinue, all in mega armor with cybork body. The scout struck first, hit and wounded twice, and the warboss faild one save. The warboss struck back and failed to wound with his power klaw. Since the retinue and warboss lost, they rolled morale, failed, and ran all of 2 inches away. My scout over ran them, wiping them out. It was horrible but hilarious.

Funniest thing that ever happened to me was against a tau player. Had an 8 man marine squad end up having to take 7 armor saves. I failed every single one, leaving the vet sgt with power fist and plasma pistol. On my very next turn, the sgt ran forward, double tapped his plasma pistol, and I rolled a 1 and a 2 to hit then a 1 and a 2 for his armor saves. The Emporer had no mercy for those poor dolts or their failure of a Sgt.


----------



## uberschveinen (Dec 29, 2006)

My Black Templars (old rules) against Imperial Guard. A small squad got shot at by every single heavy weapon squad in succesion, failed five of six tests, ran clear across the board and into combat, then the remainder got destroyed by lasguns.


----------



## Wrath of Khaine (Dec 29, 2006)

Funniest thing I've ever seen in a game...

This has to be back at the start of 3rd edition when I played Ultramarines. In a local 1850pt RT tournament I fought a Dark Eldar player in RT-specific assassination mission, ala kill the enemies HQ to win the mission. Well, not win, but gain a huge mount of VPs which nearly guaranteed a win, as the mission ended amount the death of either HQ and VPs added up from there.
I had second turn, and he flew up and disembarked a few big raider squads but was just out of HTH. I used a jump packing librarian with a plasma pistol to leap over to him and pick him out for the hell of it, the librarian being my only HQ. The suicidal stunt made my opponent laugh at me and my n00bness for just losing the game on his next turn.
Then he rolled the shadowfield save and FAILED ON A 1!! Instant death to his lord and I won the game with only a few dead marines and a rhino gone from dark lances. It was also my first shot of my first shooting phase.


----------



## DaemonsR'us (Jan 25, 2007)

Lets see, when i was playin my friend NecronNidMarine we did a custom scenario, (we do alot since we get bored of just killing each other sometimes) so my 500 points of chaos had to fight off 500 points of tyranid for as many turns as i could last, and basically gave my men the "well be back" rule cept for roll of 6 on a D6 for each man down, but they dont get removed if they dont pass, and everytime a tryanid brood died it would start at a random piece of terrain, anyways to the point, i had a plasma rifle guy... ever turn he would blow himself up... overheat fail armor test, and make his reraise test, then overheat again... and just kept going like that... i was speechless because i couldnt get the words out between laughing, he would just come back and have his plasma rifle blow up in him again and again :shock:


----------



## MarzM (Jan 26, 2007)

Funniest couple of things i ever saw in a game were;- 

1, Me deep striking Termie's next to an opponents 2 Oblit's, Shooting 2 Ass cannon's at them and failing to wound. Causing 1 wound with a storm bolter. Then watching as the Oblit's walk up to my Termie's, rapid fire plasma, and kill themselves! Now that takes talent! 

2, While playing with my guard, i said to my opponent that i thought my Hellhounds wouldn't be much use in this game as his chao's army was almost all Termie's, then watching continuously scattering into them every time he tried to deep strike! 


MarzM


----------



## TYRANIDS (Dec 31, 2006)

> How many points does it take to get 23 Las - cannons?
> 
> And do you realise that, if they all hit and wounded, it is 789730223053602816 to 1 chance of doing that! For the brits on the board that is 56 billion times less likely than winning the national lottery!!
> 
> I know I know mathhammer, just bored at my desk.


unbelivabley thats what happened and the 23 lascannonss i meant to say lascannon shots he had about 10 lascannons and it did about 8 wounds a turn on my poor hive tyrant

but yesh he saved 23 lascannons and died only when hit by a couple of heavy bolters al hitting most wounding and none saving

i think he had a havocs squad with lascannons land raider with em some marine squads with 1 in each and umm a chaos predator

hmm if those are the odds then im lucky i should go buy lotto


----------



## Ordo Xeno Commander (Jan 17, 2007)

My funniest moment is when mi opponent deepstriked his Monolith and shot at 5 squads, i made all my saves, turned around with a scout with rocket launcher and blew the crap out of his monolith  

my second funniest isnt really a moment but a series of turns.

i had 3 squads of about 5 marines with 2heavy bolters and 3 inferno bolters oin each squad. he ran 2 full necron squads (a total of 40 warriors) into them and you could literally watch them disintegrate as the hit my lines, with me only losing 3 marines


----------



## pathwinder14 (Dec 27, 2006)

Mine is waaaaay back when 2nd edition was being played and GW had released the Falcon model.

My friend got the model, and finished painting it. We had a game a week later. My chaos army had an ork Mechanic ally equipped with an ork shokk attack gun.

I get first turn. My Ork Shokk Attack gun blows up his falcon. He didn't even get to move it.


----------



## cccp (Dec 15, 2006)

most cringeworthy moment - shooting everything in my guard army and not killing anything.


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

Funny for my opponent mainly. At the Conflict I went up against an all bike Marine army and had a squad of 6 bikes including an attack bike run right up in front of my army by turboboosting, putting him within charge range of me for his next turn. So I moved up my 2 Devilfish and between the Fish of Fury and the other shooting at the squad I fired with the following:

48 rapid fire shots at S5, Ap5, 
6 burst cannon shots at same
8 smart missles at same
2 linked railguns
12 rapid fired plasmaguns at S6, Ap2
12 missle pods at s7, ap4
24 pulse rifles at s5,ap5

Grand total of 112 shots at one single unit of bikes. By rights and at all odds, that squad SHOULD have been wiped out to a man with far less of those shots, especially with the markerlights allowed 48 of those shots to hit on 3's. After the saves were made, I did a grand total of 4 wounds. I have NEVER, EVER, EVER seen that many 1's and 2's rolled consistenly in a turn. Hell, I've never seen that many in an entire game before. Killer thing is that the rest of the entire game followed that pattern. Worst game of my life. He wiped me out to a man and I killed a grand total of 6 models. Gotta hand it to the guy though, he actually suggested at one point that I reroll a few dice throws, simply so we could have a decent game of it. I didn't but I will admit to being sorely tempted.


----------



## DaemonsR'us (Jan 25, 2007)

Dayum wraith, well another moment for me is well, so far everytime ive used my predator, it hasnt moved or shot, its been blown up by the first shot aimed at it every time, hasnt moved or shot its guns before EVER since ive gotten it


----------



## nobrot (Jan 24, 2007)

Playing a 5000pt battle against a cheesy iron warriors list in the last turn with the vp's in the balance he deep striked 9 obliterators and deviated all of them into huge mobs of sluggas with no space what so ever for any of them to put down and lost them all!


----------



## Elchimpster (Jan 31, 2007)

Bwahahahahah. Now THAT is justice! Awesome.


----------



## LongBeard (Dec 22, 2006)

Sniping a 160pts Siren Lieutenant with Fury, taking him down with a single shot!


----------



## BeAst (Jan 26, 2007)

Watching a 200+ point inquisitor become a chaos spawn with gift of chaos at a tourney.


----------



## Viscount Vash (Jan 3, 2007)

:lol: :lol: I Did the same to Nightbringer once such mirth.


----------



## Lord Sinkoran (Dec 23, 2006)

Charging a hive tyrant with some hax wargear called the terror I think and failing the leadership a worst of all it was the chapter master of my space marines with his terminator command squad dude I never swore so much in my life.


----------



## Firewolf (Jan 22, 2007)

>> Killing 3 Ravenwing bikers with 1 bloodclaw, and the claw survived. The powerist helped, and the biker sergeant missing helped a shit load, but I still laughed at the feeblewing.


----------



## Lord Alkmie (Jan 10, 2007)

Mine would be when my friend made it a personal vendetta to put my poor "paper dragons" (also known as Land speeders) to rest.

He directed almost 10 strength 6 shoots and 5 strength 9 shoots a turn for five whole turns on the poor things. Most of the missed but when they actually hit and made some damage, I deflected the shoot with their 6+ jinx save. I can recall at least seven lucky rolls.

The game was won with nearly no losses on my side, as he concentrated so much attention on the land speeders and bikes, that the rest of my army could wander along untouched.

:lol:


----------

